# Super M



## farmallzach (Feb 10, 2010)

First day on this forum, but thougt i would show ya guys one of the pride and joys of my life my early 1953 super M, im only 18 and this is the same tractor that i farm with. I painted it last year and went through the motor. Just used it to pull out the neighbors john deere, here in eastern ohio we have about 23 inches of snow!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice looking Super! Have fun and be careful out there!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My Dad had an M that didn't look that good but was one of his last tractors before he got out of farming. I always remember how smooth that engine ran. 

Looks like you are having some fun in the snow too. Good thing you're there to help out the poor JDs who need help.


----------



## LLM (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice looking Super M...My husband just finished redoing his 1953 Super MD. We are having a lot of fun with it. Here it is before and after his efforts.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

LLM said:


> Nice looking Super M...My husband just finished redoing his 1953 Super MD. We are having a lot of fun with it. Here it is before and after his efforts.


Wow! What a difference! Very nice looking restoration. Is this a work or show tractor?


----------

